# Clowns gone wrong?



## mjr (16 Apr 2020)

Is it just me or does 🤡 look different to how it used to and completely unlike the other smilies?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

You mean this one?


----------



## mjr (17 Apr 2020)

That's the fellow! Why does : clown : not produce him any more?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> That's the fellow! Why does : clown : not produce him any more?


Because that's what clowns do! 😂 

🤡


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean this one?


Try : o )


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2020)

I must see for myself..... I've never used him before but he doesn't seem to have had plastic surgery round here.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2020)

👅 Is different too


----------



## I like Skol (17 Apr 2020)

It has been this way for a while. The original set are still there then below that is a new (Android?) collection.

I don't like the new set but it does give a lot more options.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> 👅 Is different too


 from : p minus the spacing


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Apr 2020)

This is my favourite, I use it sometimes when posting about my cycling trips to the Alps or Pyrénées:


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Apr 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> This is my favourite, I use it sometimes when posting about my cycling trips to the Alps or Pyrénées:
> View attachment 515851



I use it when posting about my wheelies.........................I wish.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Is it just me or does 🤡 look different to how it used to and completely unlike the other smilies?


That's a somewhat disturbing murder-you-in-your-sleep clown.


----------

